# Favorite Bucks poster



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Which poster's posts do you like the most? (Hey that rhymes)


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I think I am going to go with MJG.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

wooooooooooo! recognition! thanks mavs


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah it was actually down between you and MJG but MJG prevailed for my vote.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Yeah it was actually down between you and MJG but MJG prevailed for my vote.


 j/k


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> j/k


Well the only reason you weren't in there is because you hadn't post that much lately.
Also can the people who voted post so we can see who you are.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Heres a post. I was in Europe for a while, but I'm back.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

Im never on the bucks board but i have to show my support for Mavs Dude because we're both part of kvbl. MJG you're a great poster...as i'm sure you all are...but i gotta rep the kvbl!!!



(odom isn't available but like always i will field all offers)


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks AdamIllman.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey I got a vote. And it wasn't even mine! :laugh:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> Hey I got a vote. And it wasn't even mine! :laugh:


Hey, you've got 9 post quality votes averaging out to a perfect 5 stars, it shouldn't be surprsing!

I honestly think that all the regular posters here are very good. That may be easier to do because there aren't many here, but it's still nice to go into a team forum and know you're seeing nothing but quality. I voted for Mavs Dude, but like I said I think everyone is great here -- really I just wanted to be able to see the poll results 

Hopefully the playoffs will bring out the quieter Bucks fans on the site, I'm sure there's some out there! I'm looking forward to the Detroit-Milwaukee series more than any other in the east. I can take care of game threads and such if you guys want as well.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'm looking forward to the Detroit-Milwaukee series more than any other in the east.


Unfortunately I can't say the same. My pick: Detroit in 5 and a sweep wouldn't shock me. I just think it's gonna be hard to overcome the letdown they have to be feeling. To go from the 4th seed with a shot at Indy in the 2nd round (3-1 against the Pacers this year) to the 6th and facing the Pistons. Damn. Ouch. And so on.....

Keep in mind I will be watching every game and I hope I'm completely wrong :yes:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can't say the same. My pick: Detroit in 5 and a sweep wouldn't shock me. I just think it's gonna be hard to overcome the letdown they have to be feeling. To go from the 4th seed with a shot at Indy in the 2nd round (3-1 against the Pacers this year) to the 6th and facing the Pistons. Damn. Ouch. And so on.....
> ...


Sadly, I'm with you. When I said I was looking forward to it, that was more because it's my two favorite eastern teams in the matchup, not because I liked Milwaukee's chances. I think I predicted 4-1 on the playoff predictions thread in the NBA forum. I don't feel too bad though, because I have the Pistons winning it all -- if you lose to the champs, at least you know you were beaten by the best. Of course though, most people probably wouldn't pick Detroit to win it all, but oh well.

Time to get a game thread up!


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Sadly, I'm with you.


C'mon, agreeing with me isn't so bad that you need to be sad about it!


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I got a vote. and I voted for sportsfan


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for the vote o-fan! As for the time spent in Europe.....doing a little scouting? Man you're taking this GM gig serious.


----------

